# [Solved] ImageMixer 3 for Panasonic problem



## travelpro (Oct 30, 2007)

When I try to import video files from my Panasonic SDR-H200 video camera to my PC I get an error message which reads, "IMxBrowser.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close blah, blah, blah" The error signature shows, App Name: imbrowser.exe, App Ver: 1.0.0.20, Mod Name: imbrowser.exe, Mod Ver: 1.0.0.20, Offset: 0002f885.
Apparently there could also be a conflict with other writing software installed on my PC, what could this be?


----------



## travelpro (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ImageMixer 3 for Panasonic problem*

It would appear that my recently installed Kaspersky Internet Security 7 was causing all the problems. I temporarily suspended Kaspersky and my problem was solved.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: ImageMixer 3 for Panasonic problem*

thanks for posting the solution.


----------

